# V-cube - Black or White?



## GalPro (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,
I want to buy a vcube 5,
I have original rubik's cubes of 3x3 and 4x4,

Which color of the vcube is better?
white is more unique, but the black fits the set of my cubes.

Thanks


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 1, 2009)

Its a color, its your choice. No one can tell you if one color is better than the other. If its performance you are wondering about, the white cubes tend to be a bit better than black ones in most cases, but sometimes blacks can be too. It all comes down to which color you want.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Jan 1, 2009)

the black gets too loose too fast but its still nice
the white ones better out of the box, well at least thats true for mine
so i say it depends on your color preference


----------



## GalPro (Jan 1, 2009)

but if i have black 3x3 and 4x4 cubes,
won't a white 5x5 look not in place?

btw - i'm writing this message from a ps3 :]


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 1, 2009)

If you think your recognition will be messed up by a white cube, then get a black 5x5.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 1, 2009)

But know that your recognition improves a lot very quickly once you start using white. Personally I think it is a good choice to start switching over to white, as in my experience you come across better white cubes.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree. My first white cubes were the V-cubes, I was using only black cubes before and I bought them white because there was still no choice at this time. At first the black stickers messed up my recognition a little bit, but I quickly got used to them. And now I like more white cubes than black cubes


----------



## panyan (Jan 2, 2009)

TMOY said:


> I agree. My first white cubes were the V-cubes, I was using only black cubes before and I bought them white because there was still no choice at this time. At first the black stickers messed up my recognition a little bit, but I quickly got used to them. And now I like more white cubes than black cubes



completely agree, im in the same situation


----------



## Vampirate713 (Jan 3, 2009)

I got the black v-cubes, because I like to color scheme better, and they work just as good as the white. The color of the plastic doesn't make much of a differance at all. Choose what you want.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 4, 2009)

Get both.

Then you will be able to decide for yourself.


----------



## VP7 (Jan 4, 2009)

Once you go white you will never go back.


----------



## panyan (Jan 4, 2009)

VP7 said:


> Once you go white you will never go back.



can you get white 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4's?


----------



## Nico (Jan 4, 2009)

panyan said:


> can you get white 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4's?



Yep on cube4you.com.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmm.. I have a white cube and a black cube. I prefer black as it is more original looking.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 4, 2009)

The white plastic is a little smoother. But on the whole, it really comes down to what you want.


----------



## pullerknabe (Jan 8, 2009)

I got my black cube collection 10 days ago. 

The 5x5 is thrilling me, awesome cube. Easy to durn but not too loose.
But i am very disappointed on the v-Cube 6 and 7.

The V-Cube 7 is very stiff and hard to turn (i compared it to a friend's white one) and i will lube the cube with silicone spray soon. The baddest thing on the v-cube 7: Several stickers are not in the right spot and peel off.
That sucks so bad...

The v-cube 6 is also pretty bad. Very hard to turn, the stickers as bad as on the v-cube 7. I think i will try a non clicking mod from youtube.

Nevertheless the stickers suck on the cube 6 & 7... Now i am looking for replacement.

My friend got the white collection, his cubes are better than my black cubes. Stickers and ease of movement...

I wrote a mail to Verdes INC with the question for some replacement stickers (araound 10 stickers) but they didn't answer yet....

Damn.


----------



## GalPro (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you think when you buy an individual cube it's different?


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 8, 2009)

I was put off white by the diy (a) I got for christmas from 9spuzzles ... it pops when I do anything, even just RUR'U'. I like white cubies with a black core, but white cores put me off whatever I do now.


----------



## pullerknabe (Jan 8, 2009)

GalPro said:


> Do you think when you buy an individual cube it's different?



I think that a cube should have at least all stickers.


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd go with the white ones, they look better and black looks too ordinary and crappy in built quality, where you can get it at any toy shop... Well, that doesn't apply for V-cubes, but I'm saying that white or other color looks more unique.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 8, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> The white plastic is a little smoother. But *on the whole*, it really comes down to what you want.



Whenever I see those words, I try and impersonate Austin Powers. If you've seen the movies you know what I am talking about.

Writing this while eating chocolate ice cream-another powers reference


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 8, 2009)

pullerknabe said:


> ... The V-Cube 7 is very stiff and hard to turn ...
> ... replacement stickers ...



My 7x7 was snug out of the box. I put a little lube in and it is now it's better. You can get V-Cube 7 stickers (but not tiles) from Cubesmith.com.


----------



## pullerknabe (Jan 10, 2009)

I got a letter from Mr.Verdes today. They send me replacement stickers for my V-Cubes.

Awesome, this is really a good service for their customers.

Massive *thumbsup*


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 10, 2009)

Some people have a preference in m&ms, some colours would taste better
others don't notice a difference

I think it's the same with cube colors

white cubes look more professional so people believe they are better

pink reminds me of rubber/gum so I always think pink cubes are softer plastic then for example black or white


----------



## Jamo (Jan 11, 2009)

The pink plastic is actually softer... anyway I would totally go with white. I did so much better when I got my full collection white cubes.


----------



## Odin (Jan 11, 2009)

This is of topic but where would you get 7x7x7 stickers?


----------



## Faz (Jan 11, 2009)

www.cubesmith.com.


----------



## GalPro (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I will buy a black 5x5 and a white 7x7


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 11, 2009)

VP7 said:


> Once you go white you will never go back.



I disagree...I have a white 3x3 and I hate it (way too loose + no pops)


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Jul 16, 2009)

Do they still sell black? im on their website and i cant find black ones


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 16, 2009)

No, they do not, but they might produce more black this December. Also, I think this is an example of a "good" bump, does anyone agree?


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 16, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> No, they do not, but they might produce more black this December. Also, I think this is an example of a "good" bump, *does anyone agree?*



I do.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 17, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Get both.
> 
> Then you will be able to decide for yourself.



That's what I did. I now love white bigcubes!



liljthedude said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I think this is an example of a "good" bump, *does anyone agree?*
> ...



Me too.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 17, 2009)

White.. especially since you don't have a choice


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have 2 eastsheen knockoffs: one black and one white. the white one seems a little more stiff than the black one, and the center caps fall off a lot. so, based on that, i think black v-cubes are better.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Feb 26, 2011)

Please don't bump threads this old.
BTW: Just because an eastsheen KO feel depends on color, that doesn't mean the same will apply to other cubes.


----------



## Daniel448 (Jul 12, 2011)

pullerknabe said:


> I got a letter from Mr.Verdes today. They send me replacement stickers for my V-Cubes.
> 
> Awesome, this is really a good service for their customers.
> 
> Massive *thumbsup*



Did you have to pay for them?, if so how much?


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 12, 2011)

Daniel448 said:


> Did you have to pay for them?, if so how much?


 
Was this a double super bump?


----------



## cuberzeroer (Jul 14, 2011)

TMOY said:


> I agree. My first white cubes were the V-cubes, I was using only black cubes before and I bought them white because there was still no choice at this time. At first the black stickers messed up my recognition a little bit, but I quickly got used to them. And now I like more white cubes than black cubes


 Me too!


----------



## CuberCat (Dec 6, 2011)

I wanna get the white v-cube collection with the ILLusion, is it worth it. I hope so. It's $137.86AUS after discount. I was $153.18AUS.

website:

https://v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php?cat=248


----------



## CuberCat (Dec 6, 2011)

Is it worth getting. I think they have reduced the price and made it free shipping. I think its $137.86 AUS after discount.

It includes:
Pillowed 2x2
Cubic 2x2
5x5
6x6
7x7
ILLusion


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah sure why not. Free shipping too.


----------

